# Mansions in your city.



## Ya Mar (Nov 15, 2005)

St. Paul, MN, USA. Summit Ave.

James J. Hill House (Overlooks River and Downtown)





































F. Scott Fitzgerald House









Cathederal at End of Summit leading up to the Captiol


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

That cathedral is jawdropping. It looks like it belongs in Buenos Aires or something.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

In my city, Oshawa which is outside of Toronto there is the Parkwood Estate. Its used alot for movie shoots, such as the X-men movies and Billy Madison. Theres a ton more movies filmed there i just cant remeber them all. If you go on a tour there they give you a huge list of all the movies filmed there.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit has quite a few mansion districts ranging from the mid 1800's to the 1950's.

Indian Village, Boston-Edison, Arden Park, and Palmer Woods are the most prominent, though there are several other mansion districts throughout the city.

Here's a few pictures that I took:

*Indian Village*



























*Joseph Berry*



























*East Ferry St*


















*Sherwood Forest*


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

These are a few taken by Tony from SSP. His website is detroitcity.8k.com.

*Palmer Woods*

























*Boston-Edison*


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

some of those houses dont look like Mansions to me...although they are nice.


----------



## ReggieZ (Jan 22, 2004)

^^ Thats what I was thinking


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

A lot of them extend into their lot, as opposed to being wide on their lot.


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Located just south of downtown Asheville, NC, this is Biltmore House, largest mansion in the United States. It has 250 rooms that cover more than four acres of floor space.














































Go here...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=122403

...for a thread in the Rate Our Architecture Forum about Biltmore Estate, complete with views of the interior.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

quite a lot in Los Angeles...

here are some samples of areas


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

These aren't mansions...these are subdivisions. The only mansions I see are in the first few photos...and Biltmore.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

If you got up close to these mansions you would be surprised how much bigger they look than the aerial.


----------



## Kalitos (Oct 29, 2005)

Heidelberg, Germany


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Looks stunning there... Tookrak is the posh suburb in Melbourne, though no pics of any of the mansions.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow some of these pics are amazing. Biltmore House looks HUGE. And Heidelberg, Germany looks really neat.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is one in Hamilton, just outside of Toronto, that I very much like. It is an
1835 Greek Revival manor; the very first Italiante style building built in North
America. View from front and back.
Second is Casa Loma in Toronto.


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

The real mansions in Ottawa are located in Rockcliffe Park. However, theres a rich neighbourhood just down the street here. I should go take some pics.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

mumbojumbo said:


> The real mansions in Ottawa are located in Rockcliffe Park. However, theres a rich neighbourhood just down the street here. I should go take some pics.


I'd love to see some pix of the old mansions in Ottawa. If you get a chance,
snap some pix! :cheers:


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

damn how could i forget about casa loma?


----------



## deëpdïsh (May 30, 2005)

that Biltmore mansion is amazing


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Guys there is a difference between big houses and mansions.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Guys there is a difference between big houses and mansions.


Pix please! You are in London so you have a plethora to choose from!
Show us some of the finest....


----------



## Ya Mar (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is some Mansions

Woodchester























































Before converted into Apts. these were used as one family houses.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Heres some more from Canada:
















THIS ONE IS SPOOKY!!!








OK i know this is not a mansion but this has to be one of the strangest apartments ive ever seen. From Montreal:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The mayor of NYC resides in Gracie Mansion, which is at 88th St and East End Ave in Manhattan.


----------



## Jimi C (Jan 14, 2005)

The house on the right with the red roof located to the right of the tennis courts is most definatly the Osbourne house. Am i right?


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

yes, that is their house


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Great pictures. Here are some "mansions" designated as such by "Chicago Landmarks"

Cable House









Dewes House









Hutchinson Street District (one of a few mansions in the area)









Jackson/Thomas House









Hull House









Kent House









Kenwood District









Lathrop House









Prairie Ave District

















Seven Houses on LSD District









Theurer-Wrigley House (I live about three blocks from this one)


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Here are some more mansions from Asheville. There are more, but it's hard to find publicly accessible pictures of them. Most of these photographs are historic, even, although the buildings they depict are all still standing. Bear in mind that some of these pictures don't do justice to exactly how large these houses are. The Reed House, now an inn, and Richmond Hill, also now an inn, especially are gigantic although you wouldn't think so from their pictures.

Cedar Crest 

Dr. Karl Von Ruck House 

Homewood Castle 

In-the-Oaks 

Richmond Hill 

Samuel Reed House 

Seely's Castle 

Zealandia Castle


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Taller said:


> Pix please! You are in London so you have a plethora to choose from!
> Show us some of the finest....


Yeah we have a lot of mansions but I can't be too fussed at the moment finding pictures however we have the world's two most expensive mansions in the world here in London.

Mittel's residence $130Million










Updown Court $135Million


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone have pics of Modern Mansions...not the classical as has been posted thus far?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Yeah we have a lot of mansions but I can't be too fussed at the moment finding pictures however we have the world's two most expensive mansions in the world here in London.
> 
> Mittel's residence $130Million
> QUOTE]
> The second one looks totally California.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Updown Court? When did that break the record for Mittal's?

And does anyone know if Hong Kong has any mansions? I very much doubt it...because if it did the cost would probably escalate to, I'd imagine, atleast a couple of hundred million pounds.

I believe the previous record for most expensive house was held in Hong Kong (from 1997 - till Mittal broke it), and it was US$ 122 million for a house which was not much more than 5,000 square feet...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

> http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/mar2005/nf20050315_2103_db093.htm


Ah...now I see it! You can't claim to having TWO of the world's most expensive mansions because one of them hasn't been sold...and therefore the price could vary based upon demand.

I honestly do wonder how much, a mansion built on the Peak would fetch in Hong Kong.

A penthouse (4,000 sq ft) in the newly developed Arch in West Kowloon was recently sold for HK$ 168 million....that's in surplus of US$ 20 million.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

_00_deathscar said:


> Ah...now I see it! You can't claim to having TWO of the world's most expensive mansions because one of them hasn't been sold...and therefore the price could vary based upon demand.
> 
> I honestly do wonder how much, a mansion built on the Peak would fetch in Hong Kong.
> 
> A penthouse (4,000 sq ft) in the newly developed Arch in West Kowloon was recently sold for HK$ 168 million....that's in surplus of US$ 20 million.


No No No Updown Court has been sold already to the Prince of Dubai for $135 Million.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn i hate that Prince(wait if Dubai's) so great why not spend his millions on his own mansion there?)


----------

